# ok every z31 i get leaks oil



## lehrskee420 (Apr 24, 2008)

anyone knows a easy trick to fix a slow oil leak? this is my second z31. this one is turbo. both leaked oil i think it comes from a pulley by the oil pan?


----------



## Driftee (Jul 2, 2008)

*suggestion*

take a weekend and tighten up the loose ends. make sure your valve covers arent the problem and your oil pan isnt cracked.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

lehrskee420 said:


> anyone knows a easy trick to fix a slow oil leak? this is my second z31. this one is turbo. both leaked oil i think it comes from a pulley by the oil pan?


Until you figure out where exactly it's leaking from, you're going to have a hard time getting anyone to pinpoint how to fix it.


----------



## dre28 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Oil leak*

Funny thing is when I got mine it leaked oil too. The guy i bought it from said it needed new gaskets. I ended up just taking some time checking bolts here and there and it ended up being the valve cover blots being lose. Tightened them right up and the leak stopped. Just check around to make sure everything is good, check for cracks too, check hoses, pretty much check everything that would have oil passing threw it. Good Luck


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

dre28 said:


> Funny thing is when I got mine it leaked oil too. The guy i bought it from said it needed new gaskets. I ended up just taking some time checking bolts here and there and it ended up being the valve cover blots being lose. Tightened them right up and the leak stopped. Just check around to make sure everything is good, check for cracks too, check hoses, pretty much check everything that would have oil passing threw it. Good Luck


Good man. At least you are one of the smarter ones.


----------

